# Where to eat in Evanston?



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I’ll be up in Evanston next weekend and thought I’d poke around in here for a recommendation on where to eat. For better or worse, traveling is at least half about new food for me. My body shows it….

Those of you who spend time up that way, what’s your go-to? If you have a go-to order I’d like to hear that, too.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Dunmar is always good for a prime rib/steak.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

First off it's spelled 'Evingston' just so ya know and second the only sensible reason to stop there is for gas, cheap fireworks, and booze


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it Snipe season? There's a guy up there.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Suds Brothers, Bon Rico’s, and Don Pedro's are great places to eat!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first place that I thought about was Goobs place

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don Pedros. Carne Asada y mas.------SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We have liked the food at Paff's. Excellent option for not too fancy and not too expensive. They have to-go if you need it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Jalisco has surprisingly good Mexican food.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> The first place that I thought about was Goobs place
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



This was the first thing that came to my mind too.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> First off it's spelled 'Evingston' just so ya know and second the only sensible reason to stop there is for gas, cheap fireworks, and booze


And the girl that works at romantix with each of her eyes being different colors. She's cute in an Australian Shepard puppy kind of way.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it is Bon Ricos. It's a steak joint. I left my hat there a few years ago and forgot about it. I got lamb chops. Shouldn't have done that before a cow elk hunt. It was a rough day on the mountain. 

Goob has the goods.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I second Don Pedro's. My family has an old cabin in the Manor Lands and we stop at Don Pedro's just about every trip. The carne asada is on a different level.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Bon Rico is great, huge steaks, call for a reservation. It's bare bones western steakhouse, no frills, salads, soup, etc that comes before the meal is fine, but the steaks are fantastic


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I’ll have the kids in tow so I’m thinking Don Pedro’s might be the winner. I appreciate all the responses!


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

If you like Mexican food my buddy and I stopped at Don Pedro's which is on the east side of town and had a great meal 2 weeks ago after an antelope hunt.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Another vote for Don Pedros!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I had kids I would go to Munchies, 1011 Front Street, great burgers n fries, best ice cream in Evingston.

Then there's my place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> If I had kids I would go to Munchies, 1011 Front Street, great burgers n fries, best ice cream in Evingston.
> 
> Then there's my place.


Munchies closed down. They can't find enough help keep open.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jody's Diner. If I stop to eat in 'Evingston', it's always at Jody's. I always get the 'Helen's Hobo' for breakfast.
😁


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jody's Diner. If I stop to eat in 'Evingston', it's always at Jody's. I always get the 'Helen's Hobo' for breakfast.
> 😁


Yeah, outside of my place, best breakfast in Evanston. They've been closed a number of times this year because of lack of help, cooks.


----------

